

Twiggler: Awesome AJAX Twitter Client-Drag&Drop, Folders, multi a/c, the lot..  - hymanroth

Hi guys, we've just released the first Twiggler demo.<p>http://lmframework.com/page.php?id=vd_twig_short_1<p>Love to get some feedback...
======
systemtrigger
I don't know if it's just me but when I watch the video it's just a static
image not a screencast so I can't visually follow what the narrator is saying.

~~~
hymanroth
I don't what happened, the link is good.

~~~
systemtrigger
Well that's weird, it's working now. OK I'll take a look at it...

~~~
systemtrigger
Wow judging from that screencast Twiggler looks excellent. I'm impressed. I
haven't been keeping up with Twitter apps for the past few months but it
appears you've put a lot of good functionality in yours.

~~~
hymanroth
Thanks very much. Remember - it's all in the browser!

